# New Batch Coming Soon



## machinist (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm getting 6 pullets from a friend and still have 2 old hens. I haven't mixed ages before, so I wonder how they will get along? I'll let the old biddies live through their retirement if they aren't a problem, but if they cause trouble, out they go. 

Anyone done this?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Mine would always fuss for a few days then it was back to normal ... Chickens do have a pecking order.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

It's natural for the pecking and roughing up the little ones, if you watch the original flock interact with the new additions, often the quiet ones from the older group will lead the attack on the new recruits, they are finally not at the bottom of the ladder anymore. Just watch and seperate if they get too rough and their feathers get bad.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I kept mine in a separate coop tractor but close to the big coop to get the older girls more used to the newbies. They could see them but not harm them. (And boy did they ever keep an eye on my young girls!) I also let them free range in the backyard while supervised. The fact you are introducing more than 1 newbie, will really help. I tried introducing 1 a year ago and it was impossible. She's so submissive that the older girls really pecked her. Still do even though I had gotten her a buddy. Her buddy was able to fit in better. She was used to being with various age chickens so that really helped her. Lilah was only socialized with those her own age. Just take your time with them. They'll be fine. Good luck with those new darlings. How fun it'll be having those new additions!


----------



## machinist (Jul 17, 2012)

They have settled in with no problem at all. They are 2/3 grown, and there are 6 of them so they have the 2 old biddies outnumbered. Or maybe it is just too hot to play rough. 

It will be a month or two before the young ones start to lay, and the old ones stopped completely with the heat wave. Those old ones will end up in the stew pot soon.


----------



## machinist (Jul 17, 2012)

The 6 new ones are growing and looking good. I expect some eggs before too long now. I keep hoping each day when I go out to check on them. I do need to spend more time with them now and get them more used to me, since they are still a little flighty.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Any pictures machinist !??


----------

